# WOLFSGART 2011 Official Show Thread



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

Once again we bring you *WOLFSGART 2011* 
*The Northeast's/New England's Air & Water-cooled Festival.* 
*Friday night through Sunday, July 29th through 31st, 2011*

With Camping all weekend long. 
*"Friday Night Kick OFF Party"* to get you pumped for the weekend, brought to you by BAG RIDERS.
Fun Events all weekend long. Car Cruise through Smuggler's Notch and the Beautiful Green Mountains of Vermont.
MORE Car Classes and the famous *"After Hours Party"* with live music and DJ in downtown Burlington.

Mark your Calendars, this one is going to be *BIG!* 

For more info visit our website http://www.wolfsgart.com/ or email us at [email protected]​


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice.. Can't wait!!


----------



## chrischeez (Nov 29, 2007)

be there.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bag Riders Kick Off Party! What what!! :beer::beer:


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

In...where at??


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

PRE-REGISTRATION is NOW OPEN!!!

Get the discounted rate if you wear your WOLFSGART T-Shirt to the SHOW!!!

WOLFSGART T-Shirt are now ON SALE on our website:
http://www.wolfsgart.com/shirts.html


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

Dropkick Murphys are playing across the fence from the show venue on the 29th, open a sweet show with a sweet show! :thumbup: Info at Higher Ground Music.


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

Also, the BagRiders Weekend Kick-OFF Party is going to be sick!!!


----------



## rovetherr (Mar 27, 2007)

And that too! A happening weekend in a happening town! Woot! :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

i just registered for the weekend, and will be showing my mk4 pile :beer:


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

rovetherr said:


> Dropkick Murphys are playing across the fence from the show venue on the 29th, open a sweet show with a sweet show! :thumbup: Info at Higher Ground Music.


Wow, this year could be better than last! Although that would be a hard feat to accomplish!


----------



## vtdubtnr (Jul 15, 2003)

*wolf times*

It shall be epic! 
Must finish cooling system AHHHH!


----------



## chrischeez (Nov 29, 2007)

vtdubtnr said:


> It shall be epic!
> Must finish cooling system AHHHH!


 holy ****, you DO know how to use the interweb!


----------



## ct 1.8t (Jun 17, 2003)

vtdubtnr said:


> It shall be epic!
> Must finish cooling system AHHHH!


 Denver???


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

ct 1.8t said:


> Denver???


yup


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Looking forward to this. :thumbup:


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

how come judging is sat and sunday and you won't tell people what days you will be judging what classes


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

kap0ne said:


> how come judging is sat and sunday and you won't tell people what days you will be judging what classes


Was wondering the same thing...


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

redjettasquared said:


> Was wondering the same thing...


Everyone gets Judged, it is only fair. On Saturday we will judge all the car that will only be there on Saturday. We will also start judging on some cars on Saturday that will also be there on Sunday, this way it alleviates the pressure of judging so many cars on Sunday. This is the first time we are doing this and we will see if this works.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Is there a 'main day' (like WF and H2O are busiest on Sunday)? I'm thinking about driving up from Pennsylvania so am trying to work out a schedule..


----------



## dubtek77 (Jan 30, 2008)

IMO...sunday. i suggest trying to make both days if at all possible......:beer:


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

thanks i was going to try and come up both days but i dont think i'm going to drive 2 and a half hrs there on sat to come home and drive back sunday morning after coming home from jerset fri night, just too much driving in one weekend


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks, I'm waiting to hear back from some people and will make a decision soon 



kap0ne said:


> thanks i was going to try and come up both days but i dont think i'm going to drive 2 and a half hrs there on sat to come home and drive back sunday morning after coming home from jerset fri night, just too much driving in one weekend


I'm thinking about driving up on Friday night, and coming back on Sunday. It's about 6-7 hours so maybe drive 5 hours Friday night, 2 hours Saturday morning and then straight back on Sunday evening.

For SoWo we drove down Friday night, did the show on Saturday and then split the drive home on Sat night/Sun morning.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Sat's cruise map link broke...


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

kap0ne said:


> thanks i was going to try and come up both days but i don't think I'm going to drive 2 and a half hrs there on sat to come home and drive back Sunday morning after coming home from jerset fri night, just too much driving in one weekend





the brit said:


> Thanks, I'm waiting to hear back from some people and will make a decision soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are dedicated, why not pay 17 a night (not sure actual price) and camp at the fair grounds, bring a pop-up and your set. ppl did it last year and had a ball. better than driving a ass load of time.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Almost ready.... 11th hour work, I'm sure.

S


----------



## ct 1.8t (Jun 17, 2003)

looking good so far...


----------



## SummerSnow (May 18, 2004)

Anyone know what the cab situation is like in Burlington? I'd prefer not to have to sleep in the back of a Mk2 again this year because of the after party!


----------



## ct 1.8t (Jun 17, 2003)

SummerSnow said:


> Anyone know what the cab situation is like in Burlington? I'd prefer not to have to sleep in the back of a Mk2 again this year because of the after party!


you can get cabs, just call a little in advance. not sure if they take credit cards, so make sure to have cash.

i think you can call yellow cab on north street.


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

SummerSnow said:


> Anyone know what the cab situation is like in Burlington? I'd prefer not to have to sleep in the back of a Mk2 again this year because of the after party!


http://www.benways.com/


----------



## vtdubtnr (Jul 15, 2003)

*exscuse me mam....I speek jive!*

9:00pm wens. .......STILL working on the f ing cooling system. Looks like the swiss cheese t-stat for the forth year running gerrraaahhhhhjeeees!!!!!!!
but it will all be worth it when the gates open saterday am.

Herd DJ D-licious is going to be there?? haha:wave:


----------



## ct 1.8t (Jun 17, 2003)

vtdubtnr said:


> 9:00pm wens. .......STILL working on the f ing cooling system. Looks like the swiss cheese t-stat for the forth year running gerrraaahhhhhjeeees!!!!!!!
> but it will all be worth it when the gates open saterday am.
> 
> Herd DJ D-licious is going to be there?? haha:wave:


DJ Ram-Rod


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Gonna be there Sunday.Really wanted to be there whole weekend,but the wife works.


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Moving through Oneonta, NY heading toward Burlington, VT!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## eigenbrotler (Oct 20, 2008)

Where's the after parties!?


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

eigenbrotler said:


> Where's the after parties!?


http://downtownpaintandspray.com/
420 Pine Street
Burlington, VT 05401


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

had a great time at the show, i just wished the mk1-4's werent so far away from everything. also if the judges could have spent more then 3 seconds on each car for the mk4's that would have been cool. but overall amazing show, great times with good friends and got to see some people that i havent seen in a long time. great job putting this together, the hard work definately showed. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

So I made the trek up from Ithaca NY and had a good time. Holiday Inn was laid back as well as the crowd at Al's. Got to meet a few of the locals and have a few beers. Hopefully someone came through with the VR fuel pump and kept Ultronic promise of a free tune. That was really nice of them. saw a few crews on Rt 89S. I wished I could have met RabbitFarmer.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

MK5CNY said:


> I wished I could have met RabbitFarmer.


I was there. :wave:

Chris Cheeseman (local) came through with the VR fuel pump. Unitronic came through with their promise!

Steve


----------



## Pedmaster (Dec 3, 2000)

Great show guys, all the hard work really paid off, can't wait for next year :thumbup:


----------

